# Brandungsangeln Kelstrup/ SO Dänemark



## Fischknochen (20. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen

meine Familie und ich sind gestern in Kelstrup (ca. 40km unter Kolding) angekommen. Wir haben ein wunderschönes Haus direkt am Wasser. 

Mein Vater hat hier letztes Jahr jede Menge Schollen gelandet. Dieses mal geht er auch wieder mit der Brandungsroute auf Scholle, während ich mein Glück beim Spinnfischen versuchen werde.

Leider ist es zurzeit sehr stürmisch (frontal Windstärke 6), sodass ich mir die Frage stelle, ob es bei dem Sturm überhaupt Sinn macht meinen Blinker ins Wasser zu halten oder auszuharren bis der Sturm sich legt. Da das Wasser sehr aufgewühlt ist müsste ich sehr grelle Farben nutzen oder?|kopfkrat

Freue mich über eure Tipps und werde die nächsten Tage berichten wenn sich was an unseren Angeln tut. Gestern war leider Schneidern angesagt.|wavey:

Liebe Grüße


----------



## hans albers (21. November 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Kelstrup/ SO Dänemark*

moin...

nach sturm ist eigentlich eine sehr
gute zeit für die brandung...

bei  stärken von 3-4 gehen auch eigenschwere jerk baits/wobbler ohne schaufel oder
schwere blinker gut. (60-80 g)


----------



## Fischknochen (21. November 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Kelstrup/ SO Dänemark*

Moin,

dritter Tag heute aber bis jetzt bin ich leider noch Schneider. #t Ich bin allerdings auch nur mit meiner Spinnrute unterwegs, habe also nichts auf dem Grund liegen. Köder habe ich natürlich jetzt auch schon einige durch. Diverse Wobbler in den Farben silber-grün, weiß, silber-schwarz und neon geld. Blinker habe ich größtenteils auch nur silber-/ kupferfarbene ausprobiert, sowie auch diverse Spinner.

Gleich ziehe ich nochmal meinen roten Twister mit Blei über den Grund um evtl noch einen Dorsch zu erhaschen.

Morgen Abend heißt es für mich ab nach Hause, hoffe eskommt noch ein/e schöne/r Mefo/Dorsch

Bin für Anregungen immer offen#6

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## hans albers (21. November 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Kelstrup/ SO Dänemark*

auf falkish thor, spökets, oder  hansen stripper zb.

sollte eigentlich was gehen..

mit dem twister ist auch eine gute idee
(wenns nicht zu hängerträchtig ist).


alternativ hättest du auch mal nen schweren buttlöffel 
oder ne spiro montage mit watti dran probieren können.


----------



## Cocu (21. November 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Kelstrup/ SO Dänemark*

In der Nähe war ich letztes Jahr hier erfolgreich auf Meerforelle (ACHTUNG: gefärbte Fische haben jetzt Schonzeit) mit MeFo-Blinker. Man kann dort mit einigermaßen geländegängigem Fahrzeug sogar bis zum Wasser fahren, ich habs mit meinem damaligen A1 nicht gewagt und bin 500 Meter durch den Wald gewandert.

Außerdem haben wir hier gute Plattfische erwischt, allerdings nichts mit der Spinnrute.

Je nachdem, aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt, kann man an beiden Stellen einigermaßen geschützt sein, wir waren allerdings im Mai dort, also nicht wirklich vergleichbar mit "jetzt", aber windig war es auch! ;-)

Wünsche Dir noch nen schönen Urlaub, und viel Petri ...


----------



## Fischknochen (21. November 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Kelstrup/ SO Dänemark*

Danke für die detaillierten Tipps. Am Heysager waren wir heute mittag auf MeFo, haben auch einen Einheimischen getroffen der den kompletten Strand einmal mit Fliege hin und mit Blinker zurück ist. Er hatte auch keinen aber er sagte, dass sie irgendwo sein müssen :q Morgen pack ich nochmal meine Hansen Stripper dran, habe da noch 3 nagelneue

Plattfische hat mein Vater ein paar landen können, alle morgens zwischen 5 und 7, abends sind die Haken schnell blank.

Naja hauptsache am Wasser#6

Achja beim Waten hat sich wohl eine Forelle erschrocken und hat 1m neben mir ein Satz aus dem Wasser gemacht


----------

